# What do you eat for breakfast?



## mouse_ (Oct 2, 2012)

Six months or so ago, I switched from having cereal every morning to instant oatmeal (regular oatmeal really messes me up) The switch occured after I tried to be healthy and eat one of those Kashi flax cereals...suffice to say, my stomach had never been worse and I became afraid of eating cereal. However, I really, really don't like oatmeal. I was gagging over it nearly every morning, and it wasn't making that much difference with my stomach, so about two weeks ago I got back on the cereal bandwagon. Weirdly enough, my stomach has actually gotten better in some ways...now I normally have D in the morning (I usually had something more solid when I was eating oatmeal, but I suspect that the milk is causing the D) which is concerning, but I no longer have the gas that plagued me when I was eating oatmeal. Now I just have one or two BM's a day (usually loosely formed) but nothing much else! Pretty good, though having D every morning still gives me a lot of anxiety.

Anyways, I was wondering what you guys eat for breakfast? Do you have any cereal you recommend? Something other than cereal or oatmeal to eat?


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

cooked egg(s)/ white rice/ cooked tomatoes (little!)/ ham (or equivalent)!!without preservatives = all that in one mixture


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Soy patty; or an egg, with or without, veggies; low carb oatmeal mixture with flax and a bunch of other healthy type stuff in it; sometimes I have lunch type stuff ... depends on what I am feeling like..


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Rice Crispies or sometimes Cornflakes work best for me.The plainer the better.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Omlette, Smoked Salmon, Homemade Pesto sauce - High protein, high 'good' fats, super low carb; Awesome way to start the day!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

hard boiled egg on sourdough toast or oatmeal w/ kefir and berries. The kefir is what really has helped me.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Almond butter on gluten-free breads, english muffins, bagels and English Breakfast Tea.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

two eggs over easy, toast with PB. Been eating that with no issues now for the past few months. Even though I have a slight egg allergy, it's ok. (my lips feel puffy, and throat can itch, but I normally just take a claratin before and that helps).

Before I was doing protein shakes (either soy or beef isolate). Also taking a lot of pre-workout suppliments. Never seemed right, then I removed them all and realized the sucralose in them was my issue.

So I moved to either non-sweetened pre workout powders or powders with stevia. I flavor with unsweetened koolaid and stevia drops. No problems at all, and a clearer head. Sucralose is BAD stuff! 

And since I started jucing 2x a day (mostly green veggies with celery and carrots) things are really good. Just the normal issues with stress and cramping that hopefully will get better.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Oatmeal, flavored, no milk. Oatmeal helps to soak things up and contains iron. Both good for the D.


----------



## Jenny Raye (Feb 16, 2013)

Yogurt (plain, low fat or not), with whatever fresh berries and nuts I can find. I also have some lactose intolerance, but yogurt is ok for me and many people.

If I want oatmeal, I make steel cut oats. They do well in the refrig for up to 1 week. I put in berries and nuts. For a recipe check out alton brown's website. I use rice milk in the place of milk and soy-free, milk-free butter in his recipe.

Finally, for cereal I eat puffed rice cereal or gorrilla munch (which is a corn cereal containing no glutan). I use rice or almond milk instead of milk because of the lactose intolerance.

Good luck!


----------



## mouse_ (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, I didn't think there were so many options! Thanks for the replies, guys! I'm still a little hesitant to try oatmeal again, just because the texture grosses me out so much. But I'd love to try eggs, or the gorilla munch cereal with almond milk. Guess I'll have to start experimenting and see what works best! I'd love to hear more, if anyone else wants to contribute!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I absolutely hate oatmeal. But, I eat it pretty often because it does me good. You need to search and find out something that you like and can tolerate, that's the key. Also, I trick my mind into liking things--I actually say out loud how delicious stuff is (kale) and eventually I handle it quite well.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I have rice with a cooked banana and probiotic yogurt. I used to have oatmeal, but sometimes used to see bits of undigested oats in my stool so I stopped.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Just a comment on breakfast. Most of us are eating before we head to work, so we need something that will allow us to get to work and then function. If this means you eat crackers, then you eat crackers (and feel listless w/o energy). If eating tuna and noodles helps you make it to work okay, then that's what you should eat. I think we get hung up on 'breakfast' foods, etc. Cereal and milk helps me sleep, so I eat that late in the day. My best meal of the day is lunch, when I eat high protein and lots of vegetables. By then, my stomach is usually settled for the day. We have to do what works even if it's not 'normal'.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Trudyg said:


> My best meal of the day is lunch, when I eat high protein and lots of vegetables.


?? Lots of vegetables and NO D ?!


----------

